# New wreck off Fort Morgan



## 192

https://obawebsite.com/gladys-b-sunk-in-gulf-on-friday-april-13th


----------



## Boat-Dude

Holy crap look at all those reef, I had no idea AL had so many!!!!!!!!

https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewe...ll=29.904979857290364,-87.49213081445316&z=10


----------



## Mark Collins

Awesome :thumbup: another spot I can fish from Ft Morgan


----------



## MrFish

Boat-Dude said:


> Holy crap look at all those reef, I had no idea AL had so many!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer...ll=29.904979857290364,-87.49213081445316&z=10


Largest artificial reef system in the nation and possibly the world.


----------



## Boat-Dude

MrFish said:


> Largest artificial reef system in the nation and possibly the world.



AL has it together, FL on the other hand. Good grief.


----------



## Mark Collins

And now were going to get a lot more nearshore reefs, within 9 miles

The ADCNR/MRD recognizes the need for additional reef construction projects within 9 miles of Alabama’s coast and continues to work toward that goal. Not only would additional reefs in this region provide ecosystem level benefits they would also increase fishing opportunities and provide additional economic benefits to Alabama’s coastal communities. Therefore, the next major reef project (pending authorization by United States Army Corps of Engineers) will be creation of approximately 30 mi2 of new reef zones between 6 and 9 nm offshore of Mobile and Baldwin Counties and deployment of over 100 additional artificial reefs.


----------



## Boat-Dude

WOW, that is awesome. If I had to move I would move to AL, Jobs and fishing alone makes it worth it.


----------



## Boardfeet

Buncha army tanks on the map


----------



## H2OBUG

Alabama Power sank a big barge in that same general location last year. 

http://alabamanewscenter.com/about-...ion-alabama-power-team-up-on-artificial-reef/

Did someone get the actual number ?

I must have missed it.


----------



## FleaBag

Boat-Dude said:


> AL has it together, FL on the other hand. Good grief.


 yeap, they are definitely making the most of their 50 miles of gulf front property.


----------



## Big Red

Boat-Dude said:


> AL has it together, FL on the other hand. Good grief.


Oh I wouldn’t necessarily say that, considering the difference in miles of shore line.


http://geodata.myfwc.com/datasets/e...20159f56_1?geometry=-87.814,30,-85.705,30.416


----------



## Boat-Dude

Big Red said:


> Oh I wouldn’t necessarily say that, considering the difference in miles of shore line.
> 
> 
> http://geodata.myfwc.com/datasets/eb2bfd225149405bba23604f20159f56_1?geometry=-87.814%2C30%2C-85.705%2C30.416



Ahhh, yeah not bad but I think AL for the area they have is the biggest. Thanks for that map!

BTW why are the reef balls on the left side (6 in total) marked in *Federal Jurisdiction?*


----------



## skram

Boat-Dude said:


> Holy crap look at all those reef, I had no idea AL had so many!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer...ll=29.904979857290364,-87.49213081445316&z=10


What's wild is that map only shows a fraction. Think I read somewhere they estimate around 10,000 reefs if you include all the private ones. I swear there's a pyramid every hundred yards out there haha


----------



## Boat-Dude

skram said:


> What's wild is that map only shows a fraction. Think I read somewhere they estimate around 10,000 reefs if you include all the private ones. I swear there's a pyramid every hundred yards out there haha


Impressive!


----------



## WeathermanTN

We can drop some stuff offshore, for sure.


----------



## H2OMARK

No No No, Alabama's has terrible reefs, no fish (except Mr. Fish) and our licenses suck having to buy them on Sept 1 every year. Florida has way more fish, better water, no fecal chloroform, Vibrio etc, etc......J/K'ing. Bama has it going on.


----------



## Boat-Dude

If FL did the same reef system per mile that AL did, we would have more fish then anyone and a longer fishing season. AL has defiantly show how you are suppose to do it.


----------



## 2RC's II

I believe I read somewhere that Alabama had more total shoeline than any State.


----------



## Boat-Dude

2RC's II said:


> I believe I read somewhere that Alabama had more total shoeline than any State.





Nike or new balance?


----------



## 2RC's II

Boat-Dude said:


> Nike or new balance?


10,000 unemployed comedians and BD is trying to be funny. But to answer your question "Chuck Conners" or Cons. U can Google it!😂


----------



## Boat-Dude

lol


----------



## Jason

I wonder how long it will take fer it to float off like part of the Massachusetts!!!


----------

